# Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from U.U.jar



## The_S (15. Sep 2005)

Irgendwie scheine ich von einer auf die andere Sekunde verblödet zu sein ...

Beim ausführen eines von mir erstellten JAR-Files bekomme ich diese Fehlermeldung (auch beim Doppelklick):



> Z:\juhuuu\Web\WebMenu>java -jar U.U.jar
> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
> U.U.jar



Mein jar erstelle ich so + die Ausgabe von der Konsole:



> Z:\juhuuu\Web\WebMenu>jar cvf U.U.jar MANIFEST.MF Umrechner.class ShowUmrechnung
> .class HelpMe.class
> Manifest wurde hinzugef³gt.
> Hinzuf³gen von: MANIFEST.MF (ein = 46) (aus = 48) (komprimiert -4 %)
> ...



Und meine MANIFEST.MF schaut so aus:


```
Manifest-Version: 1.0
Main-Class: Umrechner
```

Is ja nicht so, dass ich zum 1. mal ne jar erstelle, aber irgendwie scheine ich momentan ein bisschen verblödet zu sein.


----------



## Beni (15. Sep 2005)

"Umrechner" befindet sich in keinem Package, das ist korrekt?
Im Manifest ist als letztes wirklich eine "neue Zeile"? (also, es ist 100% identisch mit dem, was du hier gepostet hast?)


----------



## Oni (15. Sep 2005)

schreib mal cvfm statt cvf


----------



## The_S (15. Sep 2005)

@ Beni

ja

@ Oni

danke, so funktionierts!


----------

